

MegaUpload Loses Top Lawyer After ‘Outside’ Pressure - MCompeau
http://torrentfreak.com/megauploads-top-lawyer-outside-pressure-120123/

======
noonespecial
There's something not quite right about the fact that your firm representing a
_company_ selling a _product_ might preclude you from defending and individual
against allegations of criminal wrongdoing that could land that individual in
jail.

It just seems like these areas shouldn't be mixing quite like they are.

~~~
tzs
It's called legal ethics, and is a good thing. A law firm is supposed to be a
vigorous advocate for its client's interests, and it cannot do that when it
has different clients whose interests are substantially at odds.

------
felipemnoa
I'm not sure if this is a big deal. There is probably a big line of lawyers
fighting to be the next to represent MegaUpload. Assuming they have the cash
of course.

------
markerdmann
This is from 2005, but it looks like his firm, Hogan & Hartson, is the counsel
for the MPAA (scroll to the bottom of the PDF):

<http://www.ftc.gov/os/comments/canspam3/516736-00114.pdf>

